# Loka's first taste of watermelon



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! How cute is that!?! Made my mouth water!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks like she really enjoyed that


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, Loka is a doll. My goldens have always liked fresh fruits and veggies, especially Watermelon.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I got the idea after seeing someone else do it here on GRF. I wish I would have filmed how she was sitting so nice and waiting for it before I gave it to her. It's a good training opportunity!

Carolina Mom - Loka loves carrots and bananas too. We haven't tried much else yet, but she seems to like the fruits and veggies too! Do you have other suggestions for things to try? We weren't planning on giving her people food, but after reading about all of the suggestions and recommendations on GRF, especially for stuffing Kongs, we decided to try a few different things as treats. I sure don't have a problem with her getting healthy snacks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Our first puppy said:


> Thanks everyone! I got the idea after seeing someone else do it here on GRF. I wish I would have filmed how she was sitting so nice and waiting for it before I gave it to her. It's a good training opportunity!
> 
> Carolina Mom - Loka loves carrots and bananas too. We haven't tried much else yet, but she seems to like the fruits and veggies too! Do you have other suggestions for things to try? We weren't planning on giving her people food, but after reading about all of the suggestions and recommendations on GRF, especially for stuffing Kongs, we decided to try a few different things as treats. I sure don't have a problem with her getting healthy snacks!


My guys like bananas and carrots too, we have a produce field across the road from me. Watermelon has been planted this year, the guy who owns the field and produce stand normally gives us several watermelons throughout the summer-so looking foward to it. My guys also like cantaloupe, sweet potatoes, broccoli, zucchini, yellow squash, green beans. I usually give the vegetables to them raw, have steamed them a few times and mixed them in with their dog food.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!! Really got into it!!!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

She's just so darn cute!!

I miss Sade being little little... hmmm... I need a puppy again! lol She's not even a year yet. lol


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cutie...silly girl you don't eat the green part!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

very cute - will have to try that tonight!

In addition to what everyone else said, we also give Jackson slices of apple and pieces of celery and he loves them :bowl:


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

She is too cute! I'd say she liked it!


----------

